# Một phụ nữ bị liệt chân, không thể đi lại vì hít nhiều "bóng cười"



## hong nhung (18/8/18)

*Một phụ nữ người Anh đã bị tổn thương tủy sống, liệt chi dưới và không thể đi lại được nữa do khi hít quá nhiều khí oxit nitơ trong bóng cười.*



​Theo tờ _Dailymail_, Olivia Golding, 24 tuổi sống tại Anh đã bị liệt vì thoái hóa tủy sống do thói quen hít 15 quả bóng cười/tuần. Bóng cười bán trên thị trường có thể tạo ra cảm giác thư giãn và phấn chấn trong thời gian ngắn cho người hít, đôi khi còn là cảm giác ngứa ran và tê. Tuy nhiên, việc thường xuyên sử dụng loại bóng chứa oxit nitơ này có thể khiến bạn gặp nguy hiểm.

Oxit nitơ gây ảnh hưởng đến khả năng hấp thụ vitamin B12, một dưỡng chất quan trọng nuôi dưỡng và bảo vệ hệ thần kinh khỏe mạnh. Nếu thiếu loại vitamin này, lớp bảo vệ xung quanh dây thần kinh và tế bào thần kinh có nhiệm vụ truyền dẫn tín hiệu và điều khiển hoạt động sống sẽ bị tổn thương.

Olivia đã mắc phải chứng bệnh Lichtheim, một căn bệnh khiến dây thần kinh tủy sống bị phá hủy. Nguyên nhân gây ra bệnh do cơ thể thiếu hụt vitamin B12 trầm trọng. Lichtheim có thể dẫn tới hiện tượng liệt chi, mất thăng bằng,…và đó là cảm giác mà Olivia đang phải trải qua.

Olivia chia sẻ: _"Khoảng một tháng trước khi tôi đang hít bóng cười thì cảm thấy như có kim đâm vào chân, cổ và lưng. Tôi bắt đầu cảm giác như bị liệt. Nhưng tôi chưa bao giờ nghĩ rằng điều đó do bóng cười gây ra, thế nên tôi vẫn cứ tiếp tục. Căn bệnh đã khiến nhiều bộ phận trên cơ thể tôi không còn cảm giác, ví dụ như vùng từ ngực trở xuống. Tôi không thể đi bộ và bàn tay thì run rẩy"._




_Olivia Golding giờ đây đang bị liệt chân trái do hít quá nhiều khí oxit nitơ_​Sau khi tìm hiểu nguyên nhân, các bác sỹ tại bệnh viện Southmead Hospital ở Bristol đã kịp thời chữa trị cho Olivia bằng cách bổ sung vitamin B12 qua đường tiêm và vật lý trị liệu. Khi nhập viện, cô vẫn không nghĩ rằng bóng cười là nguyên nhân khiến cô thành ra thế này.

Sau khi trải qua vụ việc, Olivia cũng đưa ra cảnh báo với nhiều người về việc hạn chế và không nên sử dụng bóng cười. Cô khẳng định: _"Bóng cười thực sự chẳng có giá trị gì cả"._

Điều đáng nói ở chỗ, khí cười ngày nay đã bị biến tướng trầm trọng. Nhiều bạn trẻ coi bóng cười là một thú vui bình thường và an toàn. Tuy nhiên, thực tế thì không phải vậy. Hậu quả mà bạn có thể gặp phải nếu nghiện bóng cười sẽ giống như trường hợp của Olivia và nguy hiểm hơn là các chứng bệnh thần kinh, liệt tứ chi,…

Con người đã bắt đầu thử nghiệm với khí cười từ năm 1799 khi nhà hóa học người Anh Humphry Davy phát hiện thấy những phản ứng của cơ thể ảnh sau khi hít phải khí oxit nitơ. Ngày nay ngoài được bơm vào các quả bóng cười, khí oxit nitơ còn được sử dụng làm thuốc gây tê.

_Nguồn: vnreview_​


----------

